# Can anyone tell me how to buy a Via-T Electronic toll pass



## sophiejackson (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi

We are hoping to move to the Sitges area in the next few weeks. If we find somewhere in or around here, I've been told we will have to go through a toll every time we drive to work in El Prat, and this is going to be very expensive as we will be doing it twice a day.

If we get a Via t pass, will it be discounted, also, if we don't have a Spanish bank account, can we still get one, as this seems to be the only placed I can see on the internet that distributes them.

Would really appreciate anyones advice on this

Thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

easiest way is to go to your bank and get it - then it comes out of your account

you can also go to the office at the toll and ask for one there however I don't know how you pay for it that way - you may be able to top it up every so often but I don't know


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

In addition to many of the Banks, CEPSA (Petrol Stations) are also agents for the VIA-T card. Before you order anything you should check that the device that you are thinking of buying is recognised / compatable with the road network you are hoping to use it on


----------

